# saw horses



## reds_21 (Dec 24, 2004)

can anyone suggest a good place to buy saw horses that WORK!!! i have bought the brackets from HD in the past but after awhile they become loose and start wobbling. now that could happen from the user that made them (ME) but the quality in my opinion sucks!!! is there a place that carries them that you guys use and really like the quality????


----------



## rh111 (Mar 24, 2005)

I bought some from Lowes that are metal, foldable for storage, and height adjustable. I think that it was Skil brand. I really like them for the above mention reasons. The only downside that I have found, if used on dirt or soft surface, you will need to put something under the legs to make them not sink into the ground.


----------



## reds_21 (Dec 24, 2004)

thanks rh111, are the pastic saw horsses better or worse than the metal horses?


----------



## rh111 (Mar 24, 2005)

I personally considered the same option as you when looking at them. I went with the metal ones as I think that they will be better in the long run. I have actually used a pair of them as a platform to work on by setting a board across the top. When I was looking at them, I went to the store and set them both up and looked at them, tested them out, etc.. to see what they were like. The metal ones that I am talking about take a little more time to set up and adjust than some of the others, but I felt that they were better for the value than some of the others. I also liked the fact that when they are folded and closed down for storage, they take up not much more space than about a 3 ft 2x4.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

The plastic ones are a bit more forgiving if you by chance miss with your saw. The metal ones however, will support more weight. 

There are a few wood books that have plans to build your own. Pretty simple ways of building them and they are seem to be solid. Personal preference I suppose. I have both. Considering I do a lot of metal work, I can't pick one over the other.


----------



## reds_21 (Dec 24, 2004)

thanks hamlin


----------



## cranbrook2 (Nov 7, 2005)

i have had a set of plastic benches for the past 2 years .they are great for light duty .they are pretty tough for being plastic and very portable. for heavy duty i use wood benches. skill saw blades don,t go to well with the steel benches. steel benches are good but you have to be careful with saws.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Your welcome. 
If you'd like, I can try to find some plans I've found. I'll try to post links to them. But, won't be able to do that til this weekend.


----------



## berry (Oct 17, 2005)

I've made two sets and bought one. 

I used the galvanized steel brackets and was very disappointed. Then I made a fully wooden set that don't wobble and have served me well for several years. I keep them in the garage. 

My shop is in the basement and I only have 170 feet, so a fold-up set was needed. The plastic set (Stanley) seemed a good choice. They fold up and can hang on the wall or go behind a bench, and they don't weight anything. They've held up very well and are very stable. 

Berry in St. Paul


----------



## reds_21 (Dec 24, 2004)

thanks everyone,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

i hear what your saying between the three. i think i'd rather stay away from the metal ones just for the fact that if you accidentally go through the metal you just jacked your saw blade up. atleast the plastic ones are softer. im kinda in a rush for saw horses so building them is not quicker for me. but HAMLIN if you do decide to post them im sure it would help a lot of users in the same predicament. i might even build them in the future.

thanks again
shawn


----------



## Woodnut65 (Oct 11, 2004)

Hi: I had plastic saw horses and they lasted about two days. I bought a two metal saw horses from Sears, they fold and have adjustable legs. I put some 2X4 on the top
of them and have been using them for years. They were a little expensive but well worth it. Woodnut65


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

woodmagazine.com/freeplans

Once in the site, look for "knockdown Sawhorses".

The magazine that I have at hand is an old one. 2004  Yea, like my grandfather, I tend to hang on to things. 

A small note for those interested in making "arcs". Also in the site, you should be able to fine, "scrapwood trammel". This is what I was referring to in another thread about arcs/circles.

Ken


----------



## reds_21 (Dec 24, 2004)

thanks hamlin, i'll look into that


----------



## reds_21 (Dec 24, 2004)

HAMLIN

I WENT TO THAT WEBSITE AND PULLED UP THE FREE PLANS, BUT I SEE NO PLANS FOR SAW HORSES. WHAT ARE THE CHANCES THEY REMOVED THEM?

SHAWN


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Try this... http://woodmagazine.com/wood/story.jhtml?storyid=/templatedata/wood/story/data/143.xml

I hope this works.


----------



## reds_21 (Dec 24, 2004)

thanks hamlin,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

i actually went to lowes and was looking at there saw horses and they have saw horses that they are selling for 32 dollars a pair. they are the heavy duty plastic. the sales guy was saying that they are converting to stanley products (saw horses) and all the other saw horses need to go. so they were selling them for cheap. so i was perfectly happy with spending the 32.00 rather than paying close to 50 for other brands else where.

shawn


----------



## dlane6110 (Dec 30, 2005)

I have two sets of the heavy plastic (bought from Lowes). I have used them while completing the interior of one house and doing a total top to bottom remodel of a 70 year old house. I have stacked some heavy lumber on them without a problem. I wouldn't have anything else. They are tough, light and fold up for easy storage. I built a wooden (sacrificial) top that sits down over the top of them when they are open. You can saw away without having to worry about damaging the saw horses.


----------

